# Is giving corn husks and stalks bad for goats



## brbn

I've seen a lot of farmers bailing the corn husks and stocks after they're finished combining I know too much corn is bad for goats I didn't know about the stocks and husks what do you think? Would have as much nutritional value as grass hay?


----------



## nancy d

It is fine in moderation but no substitute for hay.


----------



## lovinglife

We grow a big patch of organic sweet corn and in the fall our goats get all the stalks, they love them I mean love them! They start at the top and eat it all the way to the big thick part on the bottom. These are dairy goats and no change in milk that I could tell. They get them when we harvest and then everyday we chop down a few more, almost out now and they are bummed! As Nancy said good treat but no substitute for a quality hay.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers

Around here the guys that are baling corn stalks are doing it for bedding. For their larger cattle barns for example. One runs a feed lot and will put those bales through a big feed grinder and they drive along the barns blowing the stalks into them. Much more abundant than straw or any other bedding for that scale of use. Not sure if any of them get ground up and useed as a filler in the silage mix but the main use is bedding. Not sure on nutrional value of the dead dried up stalks but it has to be close to nothing of value. 

Silage only works because the stalks still have green(life) in them and nutrients in them not to mention all the corn is in that mix as well.

Giving them fresh after picking sweet corn is also different since once again they are green and much more to be utilized by the animal.


----------



## RPC

I was just going to add we use them as well for bedding of to put in the really wet low areas. We also use the cobs for wet areas.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

We bail the stocks and used it door our horses and goats. The goats nibble on it, however the horses eat most of it. (The horses and goats were penned together)


----------

